# What is your ideal front fork for a hardtail you swear by...



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

...that is around $300-$350? possible?

I'll be honest, this is for my 3rd HT, GT Aggressor Pro, which I beat the crap out of and try things on. For me, practicing to be a more skilled rider helps me the most on this heavy, beginner HT. When I switch to my other bikes, I seem to be able to incorporate better habits...if that makes ANY sense. Btw, 6'4" 200 lbs; XL/27.5 (info for the fork)

ps - do any of you wear any rib / shoulder braces etc when riding? does it help? I never have but I am at the trail end of a torn rotator cuff (no surgery, decided to heal without..so far so good) as well as 2 fractured ribs. The vibrations alone kinda make me want to swallow a dozen Percocet.

peace.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Suspension or rigid?


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

Oh yeah, suspension. thx


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Front fork or rear fork?

Can you post a link to a site that has the full specs of the bike? We would need to know the steerer tube and axle dimensions in addition to the appropriate amount of travel.

(Joking about the front/ rear part. It's just a fork, no need to specify _front._)


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

> (Joking about the front/ rear part. It's just a fork, no need to specify _front._)


what I meant was middle fork, back handlebars, inside out DHRs/DHFs and my 4 pedals. 🤪🤣
Yes, the cannabis I'm growing in my basement is strong, apologies, I blame Northern Lights #4.

Anyway, bike specs::::
This is the one although I cannot find steerer tube / Axle measurements. Perhaps there is enough info to make a choice.(?) ** btw, the $764 price is Canadian ($593 US) I paid $610 CDN taxes inc. during the spring sale late May/early June.



https://www.sportchek.ca/categories/men/fathers-day-gift-guide/active-dad/product/gt-aggressor-pro-275-mountain-bike-21-speed-aluminum-frame-mecha-333379140.html#description



Thanks vm for the help even if not able to make a certain recommendation.
Mikey


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Nothing in the 300 to 400 range. I currently really like my MRP Ribbon SL(120mm) and my Mezzer (140mm)

My fox thoughts are they are fine (34 grip2 and fit4 SC). I haven't ridden a new generation rockshox.

I have heard Suntours are decent at the middle range. But, haven't ridden them.

Used maybe the only way to go and any of the name brands will be decent.


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

cassieno said:


> Nothing in the 300 to 400 range. I currently really like my MRP Ribbon SL(120mm) and my Mezzer (140mm)
> 
> My fox thoughts are they are fine (34 grip2 and fit4 SC). I haven't ridden a new generation rockshox.
> 
> ...


nothing in the $300-400 range. that's depressing. I guess I have to look at the secondary markets for a product I know around 50% of. What about all those $200 budget amazon forks? all garbage? what are the 3 or 4 most important areas to look at beside price and that coil is just not good. The XCT I have on it now doesn't lock I believe and my confidence isn't the highest with it.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been riding a 2016 Fox 34 for a few years. I bought it used for $250. I've changes the air spring / travel length and just pull it apart to replace seals and bath oil about twice a year. I'll probably keep riding the snot out of it for several more years because support and parts for it will be available for a while now. 

So a used for is a good idea, so long as it's not need abused or damaged.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Manitou Markhor is a decent fork for around $350. I prefer that to other brands in that price range.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ger a takeoff 34 from pinkbike. Can be had for $400 or less with some looking. Measure your current fork to ensure the steer tube is long enough.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

If you buy a used fork assume it needs a full service when you determine what to pay for it.


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

Thanks very much for the info guys. I am pretty sure I should buy a low-end Fox / RShox / Manitou / Marz instead of a "good" budget fork. 
There are 2 used ones in my city: X-Fusion Sweep, Slide and Slant(never heard) & a Fox Rhythm Grip 34 (140 travel is too big I think)


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

mountainbiker24 said:


> Manitou Markhor is a decent fork for around $350. I prefer that to other brands in that price range.


 I like mine. Just added the ABS+ damper, nice cheap and quick upgrade.


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

I was looking at the X-Fusion forks on their website. The Trace in 34mm and 140mm travel is right around what you’re looking for. <$500 range, iirc. They have really positive reviews online and aren’t as pricey as other brands like DVO, Fox and RS. I’m thinking of getting one for my HT.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Your bike is like many budget/entry bikes in that is has standards from the dinosaur era. You are going to have to find a fork that has a straight 1 1/8" steer tube. It will also need a Quick Release dropout not a 100x15 or 110x15 dropout. Most of the takeoffs that you will find will not match what you need. They will most likely have tapered steer tubes so they will not fit your frame. They will most likely have 110x15 or 100x15 dropouts so they will not fit your wheel.


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

I was feelin' great 'till Huckleberry Hound sucked out all joy left inside  jk.

But I see literally EVERYONE and their mother has an Aggressor Pro on the net and 30% of them have new forks(?) I guess what you're saying, HH, is that is will cost a pretty penny to "customize" the fork into the bike in labor?


----------



## Dharmabum (Apr 18, 2021)

Suntour likely has something to fit the bill. The other day I saw a mid-range fork available in 29 or 27.5 with a straight steerer and I believe it was marked down. Don't remember what axle it took.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

The Markhor comes with either a straight or tapered steerer tube, and has a QR option.


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

Dharmabum said:


> Suntour likely has something to fit the bill. The other day I saw a mid-range fork available in 29 or 27.5 with a straight steerer and I believe it was marked down. Don't remember what axle it took.





Space Robot said:


> The Markhor comes with either a straight or tapered steerer tube, and has a QR option.


Do you guys like one of these? my Aggressor Pro in an XL with 27.5 wheels.








Suntour XCR34 Air LO-R 130mm Travel 29/27.5+ MTB Fork 15X110mm Boost New | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Suntour XCR34 Air LO-R 130mm Travel 29/27.5+ MTB Fork 15X110mm Boost New at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca













Manitou Markhor MTB Fork 27.5" Travel 120mm 1-1/8" Straight 15x110mm Boost | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Manitou Markhor MTB Fork 27.5" Travel 120mm 1-1/8" Straight 15x110mm Boost at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca













Suntour XCR32 BOOST MTB Suspension Fork 27.5"x 120mm Thru Axle 15mm Tapered | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Suntour XCR32 BOOST MTB Suspension Fork 27.5"x 120mm Thru Axle 15mm Tapered at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





I don't know this brand::: 27.5 29er Air Suspension Fork 100*9mm 130mm Travel Straight / Tapered mtb Forks | eBay

Thank you!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

iko_iko said:


> Do you guys like one of these? my Aggressor Pro in an XL with 27.5 wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All three of these options will require a new front wheel. You will need to find a fork with 9mm qr dropouts in order to keep your front wheel. As stated before both Manitou and Suntour has forks with those dropouts as well as a straight 1 1/8" steer tube.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I suggest that you look at a Suntour Epixon through the Suntour Upgrade program. Upgrade Program
Or as someone else has suggested the Manitou Markhor Manitou Markhor Fork 27.5" 100mm Travel, 9mm Axle, Matte Black


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Regarding the shoulder: I have had a torn rotator cuff for about a year, no surgery. With home PT exercises, it was good enough to ride trails about three months after the injury. It is somewhat better now. No, I don't use any sort of brace, but I did switch to a slightly more swept-back handlebar. Rough trails taken fast do beat me up (shoulder, back, etc) so I just don't take rough trails fast. And I do ride a full suspension bike--it's just easier on the body overall.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

I ordered my Markhor directly from the Hayes website. Mine is a 29er, 100mm, straight steerer QR version. I think you can change the travel but not sure what you need to do that. Markhor


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

huckleberry hound said:


> All three of these options will require a new front wheel. You will need to find a fork with 9mm qr dropouts in order to keep your front wheel. As stated before both Manitou and Suntour has forks with those dropouts as well as a straight 1 1/8" steer tube.


Oh,man, that hurts lol. Thanks vm for the info! Is it me or has MTB EXPLODED in popularity this past year? Good used forks are very hard to find under $300; or at least the message boards / stores I've been visiting. 
Now I'm wondering if I should get a 1X instead of a fork and just keep the coil crap. I don't jump, ride rocks or go fast so perhaps I should just forget about the new fork...I don't know anymore. My new Mountain / Cross Kings really helped out a lot. Even the base model wirebeads. Have you guys seen the stock tires on the Aggressor? I understand it's a "beginner" light riding bike but those are honestly dangerous. No gripping + heavy = lack of confidence.


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

huckleberry hound said:


> I suggest that you look at a Suntour Epixon through the Suntour Upgrade program. Upgrade Program
> Or as someone else has suggested the Manitou Markhor Manitou Markhor Fork 27.5" 100mm Travel, 9mm Axle, Matte Black


If the Markhor fits, I'll buy it today. I'm sure a thousand people are looking for the same. Hopefully I catch a minor miracle and find one.
Thanks again.
Everyone's knowledge and help are amazing.
peace.


----------



## flanman (Feb 12, 2008)

Manitou Machete is on sale for $370 right now. Adjustable in the range 80-120 mm. I hear nothing but good about this fork. Have some older manitous and they are great to work on.









Machete


Description The Machete is purpose-built for slicing trails, with Kwik Toggle compression damping inspired by our renowned Absolute+ technology. Kwik Toggle acheives on/off lockout simplicity in a lightweight, practical package.




hayesbicycle.com


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Mattoc Pro


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

flanman said:


> Manitou Machete is on sale for $370 right now. Adjustable in the range 80-120 mm. I hear nothing but good about this fork. Have some older manitous and they are great to work on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told I need a straight steerer though. I wonder if this model comes in non-tapered. I shall check. Thx!


----------



## flanman (Feb 12, 2008)

Manitou have good customer service. Always replied promptly to any email inquiries. They often have forks and spare parts in stock that aren't on the website.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

flanman said:


> Manitou have good customer service. Always replied promptly to any email inquiries. They often have forks and spare parts in stock that aren't on the website.


I’m so impressed with my “cheap” Markhor that I may buy another, higher end Manitou for my next bike. And it’s great being able to get someone on the phone when needed.


----------



## Carlin (Oct 10, 2009)

27.5"
Straight steer tube
9mm qr









Manitou Markhor Fork 27.5" 100mm Travel 9mm Axle Matte Black


Manitou Markhor Fork 27.5" 100mm Travel 9mm Axle Matte Black. Handle terrain like a goat and save money doing it. The Markhor is a light weight XC/Trail fork that's ready to roll.30mm Black alloy stanchions Springs: TS Air Compression Damping: Kwik Toggle (on/off) Rebound Damping: Adjustable TPC...




northwestbicycle.com


----------

